# echipă de proiect - fr.



## liru

Bună ziua!

Într-un text francez apare următorul subtitlu: 
"Projets d’amélioration (pas d’équipe projet ex: modifications d’équipements)".
Mai departe textul se referă la responsabilitatea managerului de a organiza întruniri regulate pentru a analiza producţia, schimbările survenite...
Mă induce în eroare acest "pas" şi acest "ex". 
Putem traduce ca: 
"Proiecte de îmbunătăţire (exclusiv echipa de proiect / referitoare nu la echipa de proiect, ci la modificarea echipamentelor)"  ?

Mulţumesc!


----------



## nicolero

Salut!

Asa as traduce eu: "Proiecte de îmbunătăţire (nu implică o echipă, (ci,) de ex.: modificări de echipamente)"

Cred că ex.-ul ala care e in plus vine de la "par ex." = "de exemplu" (se mai foloseste cateodata si prescurtarea "p. ex.", dar si direct "pas d'équipe projet, exemple : ..."). 

"Ex"-ul ar mai putea fi si atributul "echipei", dar nu stiu de la ce-ar putea veni, de la "extern", poate, "nu implica o echipa de proiect externa", desi apoi cele doua puncte si exemplul nu-si mai au rostul... pentru mine, cea mai plauzibila traducere ramane "de ex.".

Nicole


----------



## liru

Multumesc, Nicole!


----------



## hersko1

Bună,
Cred cred că aţi dus analiza puţin prea departe.
"Proiecte de îmbunătăţire (fără echipă de proiect. exemplu : modificări de echipamente (sau instalaţii dacă este vorba de construcţii)"
Probabil că alte proiecte decât cele de îmbunătăţire se vor face CU echipe de proiect.


----------



## liru

Mulţumesc. Nu mă gândisem la varianta aceasta.


----------

